# American Golf double value trade in is back!! But don't get excited.



## pool888 (Oct 19, 2017)

Got an email from American Golf saying their double trade in offer is back, new and improved.

http://www.americangolf.co.uk/best-value-trade-in/best-value-trade-in.html

But looking at the prices it's nothing to get excited about, their valuations look very low to me. Would anyone really trade in a Ping G driver for Â£55??  Even the double value of Â£110 seems low, I'm confident you could easily sell one on eBay or Gumtree for more than that unless it's in pretty poor nick.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 19, 2017)

Your not wrong there 

G25 irons Â£156 after double? I got Â£225 for my g15s last year and their older!


----------



## Coffey (Oct 19, 2017)

Horrendous offers, anyone who takes these up needs their heads checked. The fact that before the double trade in they would only give Â£55 for a G driver is an absolute joke. I sold one about a month or so ago, used, for Â£170. Obviously understand it is a shop and they need to make a profit but come on, no need to rip people off.


----------



## larmen (Oct 19, 2017)

Itâ€™s the time of â€˜we Buy any carâ€™ where people take low value prices because other channels are full of chancers and charger dodgers, ...


----------



## IanM (Apr 13, 2018)

Apologies for old thread resurrection........ but I've just been online to get a price on trade in my faithful Jetspeed Fairways and they proudly told me it was Â£8 but could double it to Â£16.  

I am still giggling!  I would not expect masses for them, but that made me smile.   He explained they convert from US$ (using the wrong rate) then double it!

How generous...


----------



## drewster (Apr 13, 2018)

Best swerved. They need to pay for the awful advertising campaign somehow. My perception of the golf gear trading landscape is that the entrepreneurial golf pros and pro shops are now resurgent . There's some amazing deals to be had and some very fair part exchanges available. Seaham pro shop are trailblazers a this but via one of the big UK Golf selling groups on facebook I recently bought a brand new, still in wrapper, Titleist 818 H1 hybrid from Sandwell Pro Shop in the West Midlands for Â£150 posted.  All I did was post what I was looking for and they replied within half an hour. Club arrived 2 days later , exactly as described. Why go to American Golf ????


----------



## IanM (Apr 13, 2018)

Totally agree... plus  the club pro at home club, Newport price matches and any issues, you go and see him and he sorts it on the spot.


----------



## Nickrat (Apr 13, 2018)

The double trade in value is a joke at my local store. 

I don't usually shop at AG anyway but when I saw the offer thought that's good might get a decent amount of a new set of irons. Â£120 offered (which was double) for a set of Ping i20's 4PW.

Said thanks for wasting my petrol, and I wont bother coming back to this store in the future. 

Oh and I got the whole you got to buy from us because we make sure our clubs are not fakes and everywhere else are selling fakes.


----------



## cs1986 (Apr 13, 2018)

I might pop in this weekend to look at what second hand clubs they are selling. Really need a 3-wood and a putter. I will likely be price-checking them against ebay listings to see if its a good deal or not. I would never trade in with them, there is a healthy market for second hand golf gear on ebay and golfbidder.


----------



## Av-it (Apr 13, 2018)

Worked ok for me.
Bought some Benross irons and woods off of eBay last year (to take the game up) Paid Â£130 and was offered Â£120 for them yesterday.  The guy knew what I'd paid for them but that's what his computer said 
Anyway, new Ping G30 irons and woods on order, Happy days 

Cheers:cheers:


----------



## BristolMike (Apr 13, 2018)

Iâ€™m slightly confused as to what people want from American Golf tbh. If they used an internal pricing system people wouldnâ€™t be happy with the prices and the fact they have to go in to get the price. If they paid double eBay prices for things people would moan that the used equipment is ridiculously high. At least they are using a pricing system we can all view prior to going into store.


----------



## SteveJay (Apr 13, 2018)

Works for some people, even if their prices and exchange rate (especially the latter) are not competitive.

I just bought an M4 hybrid from AG and traded in an M2 5 wood. Got almost Â£70 which I was happy with as I had bought it myself off E bay a couple years back for about Â£120. Might have got a little more selling it separately on E Bay but it avoided the hassle and having to package and post it.


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 13, 2018)

On the one hand I'm delighted that they think my Futura X (original model) is worth around Â£150 as a trade-in (it cost me only a little more than that three years ago)... On the other hand I'm disappointed that I can only use it as a trade in against another putter when what I really want is a hybrid or a 3 wood.

People moan about the 1.5 exchange rate but that's a lot closer to the current rate of 1.42 than it was last year when it was around 1.28.


----------



## MrC (Apr 13, 2018)

Bit like â€œwe buy any carâ€. You donâ€™t have to take their offer if you think you can do better or you are not happy with it.

I was happy with my deal. Quick and easy. And I wanted new irons. Previously I would have left the old set in the garage


----------



## Redtraveller (Apr 13, 2018)

I would personally always sell on eBay instead. Itâ€™s not for everyone but worth it if you can take the hassle. I had a TM spider putter, early edition and check the trade in value. They would have give me Â£18 for it. I got Â£65 on eBay


----------



## maxpeck (Apr 14, 2018)

golfclubs4cash always offer me a fair deal and have great prices too. Can be found on ebay or their own website.


----------



## Smasher (Apr 14, 2018)

maxpeck said:



			golfclubs4cash always offer me a fair deal and have great prices too. Can be found on ebay or their own website.
		
Click to expand...

They offered me less than AG.


----------



## Mark1751 (Apr 14, 2018)

No point moaning about what they offer, your under no obligation to trade your clubs in. I find it strange how people get so worked up about it.


----------



## road2ruin (Apr 14, 2018)

Mark1751 said:



			No point moaning about what they offer, your under no obligation to trade your clubs in. I find it strange how people get so worked up about it.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this. People on here act like AG is the only place that you can buy/sell equipment. Get a quote (or donâ€™t) and then decide, if you feel youâ€™re being low balled then donâ€™t accept the offer, nobody is forcing you.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 14, 2018)

One of our members got a quote for his AP1's of golfbidder and printed the email off and took it to the nearest AG. AG offered peanuts, the bloke took out the quote to try and at least get the price matched and got absolutely no joy. Another who left and said he wouldn't return. To be fair to AG I can see why wouldn't but there seemed to be no room to negotiate at all


----------



## BristolMike (Apr 14, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			One of our members got a quote for his AP1's of golfbidder and printed the email off and took it to the nearest AG. AG offered peanuts, the bloke took out the quote to try and at least get the price matched and got absolutely no joy. Another who left and said he wouldn't return. To be fair to AG I can see why wouldn't but there seemed to be no room to negotiate at all
		
Click to expand...

Why would they negotiate? Theyâ€™ve made it pretty clear what system they are using to value clubs. If they start to negotiate on top of that it then opens them up to more criticism as there wouldnâ€™t be any consistency. If people wonâ€™t go back because they donâ€™t get what they want then thatâ€™s their issue really.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 14, 2018)

BristolMike said:



			Why would they negotiate? Theyâ€™ve made it pretty clear what system they are using to value clubs. If they start to negotiate on top of that it then opens them up to more criticism as there wouldnâ€™t be any consistency. If people wonâ€™t go back because they donâ€™t get what they want then thatâ€™s their issue really.
		
Click to expand...

I think his point was that the clubs for sale were worth more than AG wanted to pay. As the gist of the thread indicates and this episode demonstrates, AG appear to be pretty lean with their quotes. It's not an offer I'd be looking to take up but I guess if someone has stuff and wants a quick and easy few quid and to get rid then it's there to use


----------



## BristolMike (Apr 14, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think his point was that the clubs for sale were worth more than AG wanted to pay. As the gist of the thread indicates and this episode demonstrates, AG appear to be pretty lean with their quotes. It's not an offer I'd be looking to take up but I guess if someone has stuff and wants a quick and easy few quid and to get rid then it's there to use
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m just saying they are going to get criticised no matter what they do. They are using the same system as last time so itâ€™s nothing new. For people to say they wonâ€™t go back in american golf again because they didnâ€™t get what they wanted for their clubs is a bit dramatic. Like any offer, itâ€™s good for some and not for others, they arenâ€™t forcing people to trade clubs in


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 14, 2018)

BristolMike said:



			Iâ€™m just saying they are going to get criticised no matter what they do. They are using the same system as last time so itâ€™s nothing new. For people to say they wonâ€™t go back in american golf again because they didnâ€™t get what they wanted for their clubs is a bit dramatic. Like any offer, itâ€™s good for some and not for others, they arenâ€™t forcing people to trade clubs in
		
Click to expand...

And I totally agree. Many in the bar thought he was being melodramatic. As you say it'll work for some. For me, there are better options out there to sell clubs on and get a better price but it does give another route to go down


----------



## BristolMike (Apr 14, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And I totally agree. Many in the bar thought he was being melodramatic. As you say it'll work for some. For me, there are better options out there to sell clubs on and get a better price but it does give another route to go down
		
Click to expand...

I got 450ish for my jpx900f irons so it worked for me. Could I have got more elsewhere, maybe,  but I had bought them a year before for 600 so I didnâ€™t mind losing that.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 14, 2018)

The ads on the telly don't exactly over egg it. Double value trade in, a Scotty for 116, US value 58. Seriously? You cannot buy a UK Scotty for 58 quid.
116 though, double value apart, is about what they go for.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 14, 2018)

AG got stung with their last offer - people were going onto EBay buying cheap clubs then exchanging them with AG and then selling them on for big profits - there was a poster on here who had 6-8 iron sets alone then tried to flog them on here.

People will use it to get a bit of money off if they were already looking to get new stuff - I used it to get a new hybrid - got Â£70 off it exchanging my old one , that will do me 

Anyone complaining is just another symbol of the current â€œsomething for nothingâ€ society we are in these days where people will complain when god forbid they actually have to pay full price for something


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 14, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think his point was that the clubs for sale were worth more than AG wanted to pay. As the gist of the thread indicates and this episode demonstrates, AG appear to be pretty lean with their quotes. It's not an offer I'd be looking to take up but I guess if someone has stuff and wants a quick and easy few quid and to get rid then it's there to use
		
Click to expand...

AG do not set the price, the US PGA site does, which is what the offer uses, AG double it and set the exchange rate.
Theyâ€™re a business, not a charity.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 14, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			AG do not set the price, the US PGA site does, which is what the offer uses, AG double it and set the exchange rate.
Theyâ€™re a business, not a charity.
		
Click to expand...

My mate got Â£120 for his 20yr old ping zing 2 Irons a few weeks ago, theyâ€™re not even offering that for a 2016 M2!!


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			AG got stung with their last offer - people were going onto EBay buying cheap clubs then exchanging them with AG and then selling them on for big profits - there was a poster on here who had 6-8 iron sets alone then tried to flog them on here.

People will use it to get a bit of money off if they were already looking to get new stuff - I used it to get a new hybrid - got Â£70 off it exchanging my old one , that will do me 

Anyone complaining is just another symbol of the current â€œsomething for nothingâ€ society we are in these days where people will complain when god forbid they actually have to pay full price for something
		
Click to expand...

I didnâ€™t sell anything on here, but the only reason I have shiny gear is because of the last offer. They seriously cocked up! I got all new clubs for driver to putter, new bag, 3 pairs of shoes and covered the Sunningdale trip all for a profit of Â£60 on my eBay account. 

i know they say they use a certain website for their quotes, but they must have some power of that site as the values have dropped massively recently!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 14, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			My mate got Â£120 for his 20yr old ping zing 2 Irons a few weeks ago, theyâ€™re not even offering that for a 2016 M2!!
		
Click to expand...

Just looked mate $100.80 for Ping Zing, 8 Clubs (donâ€™t know what set up your mate had)
M2 is $67.50.

The difference with this trade in is that it is like for like, before it was anything for anything, 

So tradeing in Driver for Driver against Iron set for Iron set youâ€™d probably get a better % off a new Driver.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 14, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Just looked mate $100.80 for Ping Zing, 8 Clubs (donâ€™t know what set up your mate had)
M2 is $67.50.

The difference with this trade in is that it is like for like, before it was anything for anything, 

So tradeing in Driver for Driver against Iron set for Iron set youâ€™d probably get a better % off a new Driver.
		
Click to expand...

i get that but i cant see how a 20yr old set of irons are worth more than a 18 month old driver.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 14, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			i get that but i cant see how a 20yr old set of irons are worth more than a 18 month old driver.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m the same as you, but the PGA guide is just that, and in itâ€™s small print says the final value is down the retailer, AG simply use it as a bible.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 15, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			i get that but i cant see how a 20yr old set of irons are worth more than a 18 month old driver.
		
Click to expand...

And i got Â£168 for a Futura X5 putter tgat ud paid Â£100 and used for a year?


----------



## gmhubble (Apr 15, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			AG do not set the price, the US PGA site does, which is what the offer uses, AG double it and set the exchange rate.
Theyâ€™re a business, not a charity.
		
Click to expand...

Err no - AG set the price - they say they use PGA as a guide but from what I was offered this week they are miles off - they definitely got bitten last time round - the only benefit now is that they will accept goods against other goods ....


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 15, 2018)

Are they back to pga guide then? When this offer restarted they had their own team setting the price because they got stung last time. Might have changed back to pga now but back When the offer reappeared it was set by them


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 15, 2018)

gmhubble said:



			Err no - AG set the price - they say they use PGA as a guide but from what I was offered this week they are miles off - they definitely got bitten last time round - the only benefit now is that they will accept goods against other goods ....
		
Click to expand...

No they donâ€™t, read the t&câ€™s. clearly states were the value comes from, the PGA site is the starting point and will offer less if the clubs etc are in bad condition.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 15, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Are they back to pga guide then? When this offer restarted they had their own team setting the price because they got stung last time. Might have changed back to pga now but back When the offer reappeared it was set by them
		
Click to expand...

Even the TV advert uses the price from the PGA website!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 15, 2018)

chrisd said:



			And i got Â£168 for a Futura X5 putter tgat ud paid Â£100 and used for a year?
		
Click to expand...

More proof scottys hold their value :thup:


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 15, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Even the TV advert uses the price from the PGA website!
		
Click to expand...

It does now but 100% when this returned what was it September time it was set by them. Was on all the adverts on the website

Now they have returned to pga values. But 6 months ago it wasnâ€™t


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 15, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			It does now but 100% when this returned what was it September time it was set by them. Was on all the adverts on the website

Now they have returned to pga values. But 6 months ago it wasnâ€™t
		
Click to expand...

DVTI returned in Jan/Feb with the extra stipulation of itâ€™s also now like for like. :thup:


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 15, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			DVTI returned in Jan/Feb with the extra stipulation of itâ€™s also now like for like. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

They have definitely learnt from last time


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 15, 2018)

M2 driver valued at Â£48 ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 15, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			M2 driver valued at Â£48 ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Really don't understand why they don't just market themselves differently because clearly they don't double the value of anything otherwise they would be out of business. You could always haggle before with trade in values and prices aswell. They should be done for  false advertising, I'd also love to know who makes the prices up on the pga value guide because they just arnt reflective of what things are worth


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 15, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			Really don't understand why they don't just market themselves differently because clearly they don't double the value of anything otherwise they would be out of business. You could always haggle before with trade in values and prices aswell. They should be done for  false advertising, I'd also love to know who makes the prices up on the pga value guide because they just arnt reflective of what things are worth
		
Click to expand...

I canâ€™t believe they actually put that on the tv ad.


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 15, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			M2 driver valued at Â£48 ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Wow, I got Â£40 for an sldr mini driver that was in horrific condition...


----------



## User20205 (Apr 19, 2018)

I just got Â£140 for a 6 month old Evnroll, paid Â£299 for it. I though that was OK, I would have need to get Â£170 ish off ebay, and this way I got a new TM TP  putter for Â£79 
it seems OK to give AG a kicking on this forum, I reckon they provide a pretty decent service if you go into it with open eyes


----------



## lukeysafc100 (Apr 19, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Your not wrong there 

G25 irons Â£156 after double? I got Â£225 for my g15s last year and their older!
		
Click to expand...

last year I got my G10s!!!!! on double trade in for Â£200!!!


----------



## GB72 (Apr 19, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			Really don't understand why they don't just market themselves differently because clearly they don't double the value of anything otherwise they would be out of business. You could always haggle before with trade in values and prices aswell. They should be done for  false advertising, I'd also love to know who makes the prices up on the pga value guide because they just arnt reflective of what things are worth
		
Click to expand...

As the PGA guide is American, I suppose much will depend on the strength of the American second hand market. If second hand prices are generally weak in the US then the value is going to be lower. Add to that the fact that golf gear can be cheaper in the US and that prices in the US do not include any taxes then you can see why the prices can be lower. There also needs to be some profit for AG in there as well enough wiggle room to dump the gear cheap if needed and you can see why prices are low. I tend to feel that the double value brings the club up to what I would roughly think it is worth as a trade in but it is certainly not twice what I feel the actual value is.


----------



## IanM (Apr 19, 2018)

They were also using an out of date exchange rate when I spoke to them. (in their favour)


----------



## GB72 (Apr 19, 2018)

I suppose if you look at it logically, the marketing does not make sense. OK, you are trading something in so you know you are going to get a bit less than it is worth as there has to be a profit margin and room to sell cheap without making a loss. That is pretty much the same whatever the goods are. 

You would not, however, expect a shop, a garage or whoever to sell the item for double what was it was traded in for. Even a 50% mark up seems high. So, AG by offering double the trade in value are either stating that they will be selling all of these traded items at a loss or they will be inflating the price to over what they are worth to ensure a profit on the trade in by, in their estimations, selling it for more than double what it is actually worth on the second hand market. Or, of course, they could just be offering less, doubling it and passing it off as a deal. 

Sure they are not the only ones that do this. Was watching the Rick Shiels second hand club video and Golfbidder sold a Wilson Staff F5 tour at Â£111.00. My brand new one only cost Â£99 2 months ago.


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 19, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			M2 driver valued at Â£48 ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I'll give you more than that


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 19, 2018)

Went to a local AG the other day, the manager was being very arrogant and offered me Â£100 due to some invisible pitting on the shaft he'd somehow spotted, pga double value was Â£132 btw.
Told them to stick it and drove 10 miles to another AG who couldn't have been nicer, offered me the full Â£132 so a deal was struck and they got the sale.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 19, 2018)

GB72 said:



			I suppose if you look at it logically, the marketing does not make sense. OK, you are trading something in so you know you are going to get a bit less than it is worth as there has to be a profit margin and room to sell cheap without making a loss. That is pretty much the same whatever the goods are. 

You would not, however, expect a shop, a garage or whoever to sell the item for double what was it was traded in for. Even a 50% mark up seems high. So, AG by offering double the trade in value are either stating that they will be selling all of these traded items at a loss or they will be inflating the price to over what they are worth to ensure a profit on the trade in by, in their estimations, selling it for more than double what it is actually worth on the second hand market. Or, of course, they could just be offering less, doubling it and passing it off as a deal. 

Sure they are not the only ones that do this. Was watching the Rick Shiels second hand club video and Golfbidder sold a Wilson Staff F5 tour at Â£111.00. My brand new one only cost Â£99 2 months ago.
		
Click to expand...

they are offering less & passing it off as a deal. it's up to the individual to take it or not. I could have got close to Â£200 for the evnroll on ebay. gross, add in fees, ebay & paypal packaging, postage that's about Â£170 net, I then have to deal  with the 'proles' (new word I learnt ) on ebay. 

it also stimulates their new club sales as it's a trade in. it's done with this in mind, as the high street is stuffed !!!

they make on the deal & it costs me Â£30 quid for the convenience. & Â£79 to have a putter like Rory :rofl: I'm happy, but it only works with a relatively high value club.

I couldn't be arsed to do it with an M2 for Â£40 when the replacement club is Â£400, whats the point?


----------



## moogie (Apr 19, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Went to a local AG the other day, the manager was being very arrogant and offered me Â£100 due to some invisible pitting on the shaft he'd somehow spotted, pga double value was Â£132 btw.
Told them to stick it and drove 10 miles to another AG who couldn't have been nicer, offered me the full Â£132 so a deal was struck and they got the sale.
		
Click to expand...


What you been buying now lad.....??......


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 19, 2018)

moogie said:



			What you been buying now lad.....??......

Click to expand...

Trading dear boy, trading &#128513;


----------

